# de rosa neo primato serial number



## toothless (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm trying to find the serial number on a mid-90s de rosa neo primato. I can't find it anywhere. The only number I see stamped on the frame is the number 1 under the bottom bracket.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

toothless said:


> I'm trying to find the serial number on a mid-90s de rosa neo primato. I can't find it anywhere. The only number I see stamped on the frame is the number 1 under the bottom bracket.


My DeRosa has ser. no. that consists of 2 letters and 3 digits placed under the bottom bracket.
You could visit www.derosanews.com and ask your question on the forum there. Someone from the factory will quickly respond you.


----------

